# Aurum für DH-Einsteiger



## shine10 (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

Vor 3 Jahren habe ich mich mit dem MTB-Virus anstecken lassen und bin mittlerweile auf einem Enduro unterwegs. Da mich aber auch das etwas gröbere Gelände reizt, halte ich nun Ausschau nach einem Downhiller.

Mir ist dabei das Norco Aurum ins Auge gestochen...

Denkt ihr, dass dieses Modell für einen absoluten DH-Einsteiger wie mich überhaupt geeignet ist?

Oder soll ich mich besser anderweitig umsehen? Tipps?


----------



## Deleted 200775 (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo

Ja ich denke, dass wenn Du vom Enduro wechselt, Du ja schon einiges an Fahrtechnik beherrschst und deshalb meine ich ist es ziemlich egal mit welchem DH Bike Du startest. So ziemlich alle auf dem Mark befindlichen Modelle sind gut fahrbar. Einzige Unterschiede sind halt persönliche Vorlieben was Geometrie- und Hinterbaukonzepte angeht. 
Aber wie schon gesagt kannst Du Deine persönlichen Vorlieben vom Enduro gut übertragen und Dich einfach im Internet ein bisschen einlesen was es im DH Bereich alles gibt und dann ein paar Favoriten probefahren.
Grundsätzlich kann ich Dir aber das Aurum uneingeschränkt empfehlen!

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloM89 (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
Nach einem Jahr auf Enduro/ Freerider (Corratec Bump Force und Rose Beef Cake FR) habe ich mir Anfang des Jahres das Aurum C7.3 geholt. Würde mich auch noch als Anfänger bezeichnen und kann es nur empfehlen! Bin 182cm groß/klein und fahre es in L.ß
Das Rad bietet eine super Basis und wenn man möchte kann man mit der Zeit noch gut nachrüsten (z.B Chargereinheit in die Boxxer usw.)
Leider konnte ich meins bis jetzt nur ein paar Mal fahren, da ich mir eine Schulterverletzung (Tossy 2) zugezogen haben.
Gruß Flo


----------



## derwaaal (27. Juli 2016)

Dazu mal ne Frage: wie sind denn die Bergauf-Qualitäten des Aurum?
Sind die besser als bei anderen DH-Bikes, oder sind in dem Bereich alle gleich (wenn Du sagst dass alle Bikes auf dem MArkt vergleichbar sind)?
Danke.


----------



## Jakten (27. Juli 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Dazu mal ne Frage: wie sind denn die Bergauf-Qualitäten des Aurum?



Warum holt man sich dann ein Downhiller? Würde mir niemals diese Frage nur ansatzweise stellen...
Ein Downhiller hat keine Bergauf-Qualitäten zu haben. Dann wäre wohl ein 180/190mm Bike mit tourentauglicher Geo und 1x11 das bessere Bike für dich.


----------



## derwaaal (27. Juli 2016)

Das Einsatzgebiet ist schon klar, aber wenn man wieder rauf muss, wäre es schön nicht immer nur schieben zu müssen.


----------



## FloM89 (1. August 2016)

Da ich es verletzungsbedingt noch ruhig angehen lassen muss bin ich letztens auch mal ne kleine Tour damit gefahren (20-25km). Habe die Gabel und den Dämpfer etwas zugedreht und dann ging es auch die Halde Bergauf. Naja fast, kurz vor Ende hat mich dann nach der langen Verletzungspause doch die Kraft verlassen. Sitzposition ist für eine Tour natürlich auch nicht optimal und die 7 Gänge bringen einen ab einer gewissen Steigung auch an Grenzen. Fand es insgesamt überraschen "leichtfüßig" zu fahren wenn man die Federung etwas zudreht 
Fazit: Es ist ein Downhillbike und kein Tourenrad aber um ab und an auch mal eine kleine Tour zu fahren oder irgendwo hoch zu fahren (zumindest bei uns die Halden) reicht es vollkommen aus. Da muss man nicht unbedingt nen zusätzliches Rad kaufen.
Gruß Flo


----------



## derwaaal (1. August 2016)

FloM89 schrieb:


> Da ich es verletzungsbedingt noch ruhig angehen lassen muss bin ich letztens auch mal ne kleine Tour damit gefahren (20-25km). Habe die Gabel und den Dämpfer etwas zugedreht und dann ging es auch die Halde Bergauf. Naja fast, kurz vor Ende hat mich dann nach der langen Verletzungspause doch die Kraft verlassen. Sitzposition ist für eine Tour natürlich auch nicht optimal und die 7 Gänge bringen einen ab einer gewissen Steigung auch an Grenzen. Fand es insgesamt überraschen "leichtfüßig" zu fahren wenn man die Federung etwas zudreht
> Fazit: Es ist ein Downhillbike und kein Tourenrad aber um ab und an auch mal eine kleine Tour zu fahren oder irgendwo hoch zu fahren (zumindest bei uns die Halden) reicht es vollkommen aus. Da muss man nicht unbedingt nen zusätzliches Rad kaufen.
> Gruß Flo


Danke.
So wollte ich das wissen!
Zusätzliche Räder habe ich ja eh, wenn auch mit weniger Federweg.


----------

